# Cure #1 questions



## domvoc (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi. So far, I have only used premade spice mixes for my jerky. Im going to be trying out some homemade mixes soon. I was wondering what brand(s) of cure #1 you guys suggest? Is there a difference between them? Why are some twice as expensive as others? Do you have a preference? And why?
Thanks.
--Dominick


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 8, 2017)

All the same, 6.25% sodium nitrite 93.75% salt plus maybe anticaking ingredients and pink color.

  I found it cheapest on Ebay. Search for "pink salt" "curing salt" etc. and read the label.

Chuck


----------



## domvoc (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## wade (Mar 8, 2017)

Beware of buying cure from Ebay unless it is from a reputable company. I have bought cure from Ebay in the past and have had it lab tested only to find that what I was sent was not actually what it was supposed to be. "Kitchen table" suppliers that sell the low price cures may not take as much care in ensuring that the cure they sell is completely mixed in bulk before it gets packaged leading to inconsistent packs being sent out. One pack of Cure#1 I bought didn't actually have any Nitrite in it - the person selling it has used Nitrate by mistake.


----------



## domvoc (Mar 8, 2017)

Wade, wow, what a mess, and a dangerous one at that. I am debating between these two cures. They seem to be reputable. I just don't know why one is half the price of the other, per pound. What do you think?
(I may or may not be purchasing from Amazon.)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XUXTOU6/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008X6KE0E/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2017)

DomVoc I get my cures from the sausage maker,been doing bussiness with them over 30 yrs

http://www.sausagemaker.com/meat-cures-binders-s/1930.htm

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 8, 2017)

In my opinion is best to stick with specialized businesses when buying cures. Sausagemaker mentioned above is one, Butcher Packer is another one ($3.50 for a lb). Butcher's Pantry - $3.75lb.


----------



## domvoc (Mar 8, 2017)

Tropics, thanks. I actually bought my stainless steel jerky board and knife from them. It looks like a pound of cure from them comesbout to about $14 with shipping. Not really a problem, but are the other two links I sent you the exact same product?


----------



## tropics (Mar 8, 2017)

From what I can tell they would be the same.

Richie


----------



## domvoc (Mar 9, 2017)

Atomicsmoke, I missed your post earlier. Thanks for the info. Butcher's Pantry seems to be about the same as a store for 1 pound, after shipping. But Butcher Packer seems to be $1/oz, unless I am looking at the wrong site.
--Dom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 9, 2017)

The Hosier Hill is what I typically buy. Mainly because we are prime members and I like the free shipping. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## domvoc (Mar 9, 2017)

Dirtsailor2003, awesome! It seems reasonably priced and easily accessible. Thanks.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 9, 2017)

DomVoc said:


> Atomicsmoke, I missed your post earlier. Thanks for the info. Butcher's Pantry seems to be about the same as a store for 1 pound, after shipping. But Butcher Packer seems to be $1/oz, unless I am looking at the wrong site.
> --Dom



Don't know where you went but Butcher Packers sells by the lb too.


----------



## domvoc (Mar 14, 2017)

stovebolt said:


> All the same, 6.25% sodium nitrite 93.75% salt plus maybe anticaking ingredients and pink color.



I know cure #1 should just be Salt and Sodium Nitrite, but are these added ingredients still ok?
Salt, Sodium Nitrite (6.25%), Propylene Glycol and Sodium Bicarbonate as Processing Aids and FD&C Red #3

Thanks.


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 15, 2017)

DomVoc said:


> I know cure #1 should just be Salt and Sodium Nitrite, but are these added ingredients still ok?
> Salt, Sodium Nitrite (6.25%), Propylene Glycol and Sodium Bicarbonate as Processing Aids and FD&C Red #3
> 
> Thanks.


They are fine. Those are the anti-caking and coloring ingredients I mentioned in my post and a buffer to keep them mixed properly, not settle out of proportion.

Chuck


----------



## domvoc (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2017)

I never had any cure 1 that stated sodium bicarbonate in it? But maybe some makers add it.....Hmmmmm

Prague Powder #1

Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.


----------



## wade (Mar 15, 2017)

They are not included in the UK Cures either. It does seem to go a bit against the grain as we avoid table salts with added iodine and ant-caking agents in favour of Kosher salt. In the grand scheme of things though I would very much doubt that the amounts present in that cure will have any noticeable effect.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2017)

DomVoc said:


> I know cure #1 should just be Salt and Sodium Nitrite, but are these added ingredients still ok?
> Salt, Sodium Nitrite (6.25%), Propylene Glycol and Sodium Bicarbonate as Processing Aids and FD&C Red #3
> 
> Thanks.


I know that the Hoosier Hills I use contains none of that. 6.75% sodium nitrate, 93.75% salt that's it.













hoosier.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 15, 2017






Propylene Glycol is used in many applications in the food manufacturing industry.  It is used in soda pop, ice cream, liquid sweeteners.

Its other uses are in the production of polyester resins, pharmaceuticals, aircraft de-icer and rv antifreeze and plumbing winterizer. Newer use now is in e-cigarettes and vaporizers

Sodium Bicarbonate is baking soda - which could be used to help with anti-caking


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 16, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I know that the Hoosier Hills I use contains none of that. 6.75% sodium nitrate, 93.75% salt that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It must have something to make it pink. I think they didn't include it on the label.

Chuck


----------



## cg13 (May 20, 2017)

Prague powder is the best cure I've ever used.  They add the pink color so people know it's a curing salt and not kosher/table salt.


----------



## driggs (May 25, 2017)

So I just got into jerky making, made one batch and then in my reading realized I should be using a cure always.

Bought some Cure #1, but I'm confused on how to use it.  Can i just mix it straight in with my marinade? Some directions I see just say "mix with cold water", but dont even say the amount of water.  How long should it sit in the marinade too?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 25, 2017)

Driggs said:


> So I just got into jerky making, made one batch and then in my reading realized I should be using a cure always.
> 
> Bought some Cure #1, but I'm confused on how to use it.  Can i just mix it straight in with my marinade? Some directions I see just say "mix with cold water", but dont even say the amount of water.  How long should it sit in the marinade too?



Yes just mix it in with your marinade. 1teaspoon per five pounds of meat. Figure a 1/4" per day. If your meat is a 1/4" and it's getting marinade from both sides you can figure 12 hours minimum. I usually go 24-36 hours, not for the cure but for the flavor.


----------

